# MIlk Feeder bucket, Which one?



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am looking for a milk feeder bucket. I see there are basically two types, one has the nipples at the bottom, and the other has the nipples at the top with a hose to the bottom.

Which one is the best one and why? 
where is the best place to get it?

Some examples of what I am finding


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

It's cheaper to make one. Jeffers sells the nipples & tubes cheapest. Get a bucket (ask for old frosting buckets from grocery store bakeries, they give them away!). 

Drill 5/8 holes for your nipples, and stick it all together  Drill your holes at the top of the bucket like the 2nd picture so you don't have leaks.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto... I would make it too (I'm cheap ha ha )


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for your help! I went to the farm store and there sat the nipples and hose, then went to lowes and they had a 2 gallon food grade bucket..... The milk feeder bucket is made and in use! It cost me about 15.00 for a 3 outlet feeder.


.. I was not looking forward to bottle feeding 3 babies individually! My hose came on a roll, so now it wants to roll in the bucket, I had to rubberband it to a spoon and lay the spoon in the bottom of the pail. Hopefully, the hose will straighten out over time. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## KatieP (Feb 24, 2017)

Rev144 said:


> Thank you for your help! I went to the farm store and there sat the nipples and hose, then went to lowes and they had a 2 gallon food grade bucket..... The milk feeder bucket is made and in use! It cost me about 15.00 for a 3 outlet feeder.
> 
> .. I was not looking forward to bottle feeding 3 babies individually! My hose came on a roll, so now it wants to roll in the bucket, I had to rubberband it to a spoon and lay the spoon in the bottom of the pail. Hopefully, the hose will straighten out over time.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Could you post a picture of the bucket you made? Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is a very old thread. Rev144 is probably not an active member anymore.


----------

